# 26.6mm Carbon Seatpost Option?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone got insight if there's any manufacturers that make carbon posts in this size?

I know I can get a Thomson, but I buy into marketing hype and I need explodalious carbon under my butt. 

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I looked for "oddball"-sized carbon seatposts a while back (26.8, 26.2) and after some pretty extensive searching, I came up empty-handed. I would see references to such creatures using Web searches, but when going to the actual shop site, only 27.2 or 31.6 would be available.

Good luck!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

few 26.6 posts of any material
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=attributesearch&Category=185&type=T


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. The quest continues...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of bike are you looking to put the seatpost on?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> What kind of bike are you looking to put the seatpost on?


I'm wondering that myself. The only bike I have with size is a 1989 Rockhopper. Most mfg's haven't used that size in years.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Alien?*



CleavesF said:


> Anyone got insight if there's any manufacturers that make carbon posts in this size?
> 
> I know I can get a Thomson, but I buy into marketing hype and I need explodalious carbon under my butt.
> 
> Cheers. :thumbsup:


You can get a USE Alien carbon, 25.0 mm, plus a shim. They make shims for just about every size.


----------



## phattony (Mar 18, 2009)

Price point has a Sette carbon post at 26.8 if you can ream the inside of your tube out
http://pricepoint.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=26.8&asug=&x=0&y=0


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

You mean basically taking an extra 2mm off


----------



## phattony (Mar 18, 2009)

not 2mm but 0.2 mm or 200 microns. Depending on your bike the seat tube diameter might not be that tight of a tolerance and you can work the seat post in there. Generally a liberal amount of grease would help, but since this is carbon fiber....


----------

